# Gulf Report 4-27 MY BIGGEST COBIA EVER FROM A KAYAK



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

I told myself last night that I was going to go out today and break a kayak wars record and I did it! I got out around 6am trolling the beach for cobia but the water is so dirty I thought I had no chance of seeing one or it seeing anything I was trolling with. So I went and trolled for kings and then I saw a fin come up out of the corner of my eye and I was like I know what that is so I threw a jig out in front of where the fin came up jigged it two times and this cobia nailed the daylights out of it so I set the hook as hard as Ican and as many times as I can. I fought the fish for a good 25 mins with boats stopping and taking pics of me fighting it. Finally I got her up and got the gaff in her and the hammer out. The fish is 52 1/2 inches long and weighs 38 pounds. I got the fish on ice and went back out and caught two kings within a hour.


----------



## musthavesaltair (Mar 26, 2010)

GREAT JOB!!!!!!!! WHAT A STUD!!!!! ONE OF THESE DAYS I WILL GO OUT IN THE GULF AND GET IT A TRY. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

That is a great fish. Wish I would have had better luck. I did not go back out my wife had a doctors appointment. I guess I missed the king bite. I thought that fish was going to break your rod at one point. Thanks for info. I obviously found the new link to PFF.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Tim called me to inform me of the great news....I hate you btw. Congrats man...Awesome job! Where is the pics of it on the tape? PS I really hate you. I going after work tomorrow no matter what.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Great report and congrats on a tasty fish from the yak.


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

I have the measured pic postedon kayak wars that pic doesn't show up good here. My rod was doubled over the whole fight and I would like to thank Erineof Cavitt's custom rods. He built those rods for my customers and wow did it do its job!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

CONGRATS Brandon - I just ran into Ernie's shop to show him and he says Congrats as well! and then you went back out and caught 2 Kings - you're funny...


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

That sounds like a great day to me...Great fish....Congrats


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job Brandon. Very nice!


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Way to get your limit of kings and cobes!!! You are the man, Brandon!


----------



## cablewarf (Feb 4, 2010)

Great catch man, congrats!


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

NICE !! :hungry ... knew I should have went in the morning , we got beat to death in the afternoon , NW winds picked up HARD :doh


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Fantastic job man. You are king of the Offshore Panhandle!

Alex


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Awsome job Brandon!

For everyones information get out there and hit em hard causethey are on the way. Multiple upon multiple wads spotted east of St. Andrews today. The pier missed out due to running out ofdaylight and the fish bieng on bottom. About 10hooked on elwives by king fisherman, only two seen on top and theypopped from the south about 30' from pier. Both were caught.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Best post I've seen in a while! Awesome report and good info from everybody. Now I need to get on the water!


----------



## Captain_chris (May 2, 2010)

Congrats on that Beautiful Cobia, and some nice Kings too! very good day on the water.


----------

